# A Little Nostalgia For You Computer Geeks :-)



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Computer Nostalgia


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Cool.

Amazing how I have 2 Routers sitting in my utility closet that are no bigger than a paperback book.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

But how does Al Gore fit into all of this????

Remember when you had a box you set your telephone receiver into when you wanted to connect to the internet? And you used a cassette tape recorder with cassette tapes to save information and had to copy the info 3 times hoping one of them would save it accurately.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ftwildernessguy said:


> But how does Al Gore fit into all of this????
> 
> Remember when you had a box you set your telephone receiver into when you wanted to connect to the internet? And you used a cassette tape recorder with cassette tapes to save information and had to copy the info 3 times hoping one of them would save it accurately.










I guess I am not old enough to remember

( I remember a phone under my desk at work that rang when the corporate was dialing into the computer)


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

This is pretty cool. The DDP516 was the first computer I worked on.

It was in 1975 and it was installed on the ship I was on as part of a new experimental system that is known today as "GPS".

Dang thing had everyone super impressed. I got to go to school just outside of Washington DC to learn how to run the machine. Myself and an ET (Electrics Technician) then taught ourselves how to program it and we wrote a program to calculate the course speed and CPA of shipping contacts. We then ran the program in between the planned experiments we had to run for the navigation system.

Very cool. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bill_pfaff said:


> Dang thing had everyone super impressed. I got to go to school just outside of Washington DC to learn how to run the machine. Myself and an ET (Electrics Technician) then taught ourselves how to program it and we wrote a program to calculate the course speed and CPA of shipping contacts. We then ran the program in between the planned experiments we had to run for the navigation system.


...and now a $20 cell phone from Best Buy can do all of that AND fit into your pocket.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Remember the cells that were as big as a shoe? Sometimes I see a movie where the guy is talking on one with a mullet (c'mon now...you know you all had one) and Miami Vice or Members Only jacket and it brings back so many memories. Those were the days....


----------

